# Sonic RS steering wheel



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What did one of those run ya? Looks right at home (especially since yours is an RS).


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What did one of those run ya? Looks right at home (especially since yours is an RS).


$180 plus shipping from GMPartsDirect.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well that is a good deal, especially considering it is brand new.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> Well that is a good deal, especially considering it is brand new.


For sure. Figured it was a good time to get one before it's discontinued. The ZL1 wheel is the same except it has paddles. I guess you could order the RS trim piece and put it on that wheel, but having paddles wasn't a big deal to me.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know how well the paddles work with the 6T35 anyway. I don't mind the way it's laid out in the shifter, to be honest.

Now, in a Gen 2, the paddles would be critical, IMO. That stupid little plus minus toggle button is far less enjoyable to use than paddles or the Gen 1 "slapstick".


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Nice little project


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

weird, my SS sedan steering wheel was plug and play, minus the paddles...but that just took a switch and some wires to get it to work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When I researched swapping out my wheel for one with paddles, it seemed all but the Sonic switches worked. Those included Camaro, Impala and Malibu.


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> When I researched swapping out my wheel for one with paddles, it seemed all but the Sonic switches worked. Those included Camaro, Impala and Malibu.


Not sure why they don't work, but the original switch to turn on cruise is a rocker vs the new one is a momentary/button. Not a big deal to swap the original switch and plate/harness over.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

how do you swap switches? My SS wheel has lane control and front radar buttons on the far left...might want to swap my original buttons back on


----------



## GJRS (Mar 28, 2019)

This looks great! I wanted to do something similar to set off the RS package for my 17 Hatch. Ended up making vinyl decals not quite as nice as the OEM Sonic but the best I could do on my budget.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TopazRS87 said:


> Not sure why they don't work, but the original switch to turn on cruise is a rocker vs the new one is a momentary/button. Not a big deal to swap the original switch and plate/harness over.


I have already completely disassembled the steering wheel and have documented it in the link at the bottom, and as far as the Sonic issues, I included the link with their explanation in my post on installing the new wheel.









How-To: Add a Working Paddle Shift Steering Wheel


This is not the only thread on this subject, but I wrote this to clarify some misinformation and my procedure was a bit different, so I hope you do not get upset with me for posting this. Robert Overview: This idea started one day when I read a Sonic Forum post about adding paddle shifters...




www.cruzetalk.com







eddiefromcali said:


> how do you swap switches? My SS wheel has lane control and front radar buttons on the far left...might want to swap my original buttons back on


It is pretty easy, just a bit tedious depending on the wheel.

How-To: Disassemble a steering wheel to rehab it.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Can you use the cruze airbag with the Sonic RS wheel? I want this as my cars PO must of had very acidic hands and my steering has a somewhat gross spot that has been worn down.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-loki- said:


> Can you use the cruze airbag with the Sonic RS wheel? I want this as my cars PO must of had very acidic hands and my steering has a somewhat gross spot that has been worn down.


Yes.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Sweet, I hopefully have found an ultra cheap source. Hope to know more tomorrow.


----------



## RS4play (Mar 31, 2020)

TopazRS87 said:


> Swapped out my worn original wheel for a Sonic RS flat bottom wheel. Nice thick grips, red stitching and RS logo which is perfect for a Cruze RS. The flat bottom allows a bit more room getting in/out. Took about 10-15 minutes, mostly trying to release the airbag. I did discover the Sonic cruise control switches didn't work (on did nothing and cancel turned the cruise on and it wouldn't turn off). I'll have to take it off and use the original switches and harness.
> 
> View attachment 283346
> 
> View attachment 283347


How did you get the switches switched over to the new wheel?

 Neither of them would fit and snap into my rs wheel.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Teehee. I just put a camaro RS steering wheel on mine. Haven't checked the buttons, but I am sure it's nothing that some arduino magic or a canbus module from dasaita or something like that couldn't solve. Either way, MUCH happier with that than I was with the aftermarket wheel and quick release. Just gotta source an airbag for a good price (makes sense they don't usually come with it. Imagine an airbag going off as a UPS guy was chucking it around. Lol).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RoninDusette said:


> Teehee. I just put a camaro RS steering wheel on mine. Haven't checked the buttons, but I am sure it's nothing that some arduino magic or a canbus module from dasaita or something like that couldn't solve. Either way, MUCH happier with that than I was with the aftermarket wheel and quick release. Just gotta source an airbag for a good price (makes sense they don't usually come with it. Imagine an airbag going off as a UPS guy was chucking it around. Lol).


What happened to your original airbag?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

I bought the steering wheel off of ebay used, and of course they won't ship it with the camaro airbag. Though, the connector fits, I have not attempted to put my cruze airbag (which is fine) into the camaro steering wheel. I jsut flat out assumed they are different. Do they fit? I will slap that in right now. haha.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

So yeah. Just to check back in, the airbag doesn't fit. It's got more of a superman logo shape than the round shape the cruze steering wheel airbag has.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

What year RS wheel did you put in? You shouldn't need an arduino to fix that just re pin out the plugs! (had to teach an old timer this a few days ago). Plus arduinos are all 5v or 3.3v signal i/o, so that would add more fun into the mix.

Just a few days ago I was contemplating taking a Raspberry Pi zero and a 2" lcd and making cheap OBD2 gauge with bluetooth sender...


----------

